# Zu lauter Rechner



## AlphaSponge (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir vor einem Monat einen neuen Rechner selbst zusammengebastelt. Da  ich nur Geld für das Nötigste hatte, habe ich mir keine Lüfter o.ä.  dazugekauft, da ich dachte, dass der schon nicht so laut werden kann. Mittlerweile nervt es mich aber schon ganz schön, wenn ich mal Crysis oder Risen spiele. Nach 5 Minuten hört man mehr vom Rechner als vom Spiel (übertrieben  )


Mein System:

Silentmaxx PSU Ecosilent 80Plus 550W
Intel Core i5 2500+ boxed
Zotac GeForce GTX 560
WD Caviar Black 1TB

Hatte vor mir einen Silentmass HD-Silencer für meine Festplatte und einen neuen Lüfter für meinen CPU zu kaufen. Da ich die Geräuschquelle allerdings nicht genau identifizieren kann, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das nicht auch von der GraKa kommen könnte.
Was sagt ihr dazu und welchen Lüfter würdet ihr mir für den CPU empfehlen?
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=silentmaxx+hd&in=


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Oktober 2011)

Also alle Grafikkarten werden in der Regel beim Spielen etwas lauter, es könnte unter anderem an der karte liegen, aber eine neue karte zu kaufen wäre unsinnig.
CPU: Hast du den 2500 oder den 2500K??? Wenn du später mal übertakten willst würde ich den Mugen 3 nehmen, ansonsten den Katana 3,
         klar, der boxed kühler wird unter last sehr laut


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

Scythe Katana 3 sollte den ganzen rechner leiser machen 
was hast du denn für gehäuse lüfter?
die grafikkarte kanns durchaus sein, du kannst ja mal mit hwmonitor oder speedfan prüfen, was da so extrem schnell dreht


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Oktober 2011)

du kannst die geräuschquelle lokalisieren, in dem du einmal furmark ( FurMark - Download - CHIP Online ) 15min laufen lässt und hörts.

dann furmark aus machen, und prime anschalten ( Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online )

bei dem furmark den burn-in und bei prime den "maximum heat"

das erste belastet die graka, das letztere den prozessor. 

wenn du das bei offener seitenwand machst, wirst du recht schnell wissen, wer der schreihals ist.


falls es der cpukühler sein sollte: du kannst im bios ruhig als angepeilte cpu-temperatur 60grad einstellen, dann wird der etwas leiser.


----------



## AlphaSponge (30. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Wie oben schon erwähnt habe ich mir nur das Nötigste gekauft. Habe also noch gar keinen Gehäuselüfter. Wollte mir aber auf jeden Fall vorne oder hinten oder beide einbauen.
Ich hab mal die beiden Testprogramme durchlaufen lassen. Sowohl Graka- als auch CPU-Lüfter sind sehr stark zu hören. Bei der CPU ist es eher so ein Summen, das nicht von dem Luftstrom, sondern von dem Lüfter selbst erzeugt wird. Die Graka ist bei voller Auslastung allerdings wesentlich lauter. Ich würde sagen doppelt, wenn nicht sogar dreifach so laut. Das liegt dann aber an dem Luftsoog. Kann man da auch ´n neuen Lüfter für kaufen?
...und welchen empfehlt ihr mir für das Gehäuse bzw. die CPU?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2011)

Bau einen 120 oder 140mm (wenn so einer passt) vorne ein, und zwar einen langsameren, also maximal 1000 U/min. Hinten kannst Du einen etwas schnelleren nehmen, da du den "Lärm" von hinten natürlich nicht so sehr hören wirst. zB 1200 U/min. Ausgeben musst Du dann pro Lüfter ca. 7-15€.

Aber vorher checke mal, WAS genau bei dir so laut ist. Du kannst problemlos mal das Gehäuse aufmachen und mit dem Finger kurz zB den GRafikkartenlüfter anhalten - wenn es dann viel leiser wird, weißt Du, dass es die Karte schuld ist. Da kann man leider kaum was gegen tun. 

CPU-Kühler wäre der Scythe Katana 3 eine gute Wahl. Wenn es beim Übertakten sehr darauf ankommt, ob Du statt zB "nur" 4,2GHz dann sogar 4,4GHz schafft, kannst Du eben auch den Mugen nehmen.


----------



## AlphaSponge (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie geasgt,
bei normalen Betrieb, wenn nichts läuft auser wmp oder Mozilla, summt der CPUlüfter vor sich hin und bei Spielen geht die Graka mega am Stock  Übertakten will ich eigentlich nicht. Hört man den Scythe Katana3 Gar nicht mehr oder wie sieht das mit dem seiner Lautstärke aus?


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Oktober 2011)

also, ich kenne den katana von einem i3, einem i5-2400 und einem x3: am leisesten (lautlos) natürlich beim lahmen athlon. aber: auch auf dem i5-2400 (deinem sehr ähnlich) kann man von "sehr leise" sprechen 

zur graka: ist das dein erster leistungsstärkerer rechner? die gtx 560ti werden eher zu den leiseren karten gezählt  welche zotak hast du denn genau?

es gibt für grafikkarten neue kühler, der kühlerwechsel ist aber eher nicht für basic-nutzer geeignet. 

der zalman vf3000 KÖNNTE passen.

passen tut: XIGMATEK und GELID Solutions > Products

sonnst: welches gehäuse hast du? dann kann man bessere tipps geben wegen lüftern


----------



## AlphaSponge (30. Oktober 2011)

Also das Gehäuse ist das MidiTower Gehäuse Typ CK-30 schwarz. Das hat lediglich 40€ gekostet!
Bei der GraKa. Was meinst du da mit "genau"? Auf der Quittung steht ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 2048MB (und dann die ganzen Anschlüsse dahinter).
Ach und wo du es schon ansprichst... Was genau ist eigentlich der unterschied zwichen den "normalen" und den ti´s?


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Oktober 2011)

ti steht für "kauf nur die mit TI"  

die mit TI ist (deutlich) schneller. 



> Im Endeffekt ist die GeForce GTX 560 mit ihrer Preisempfehlung von etwa 166 Euro kein schlechtes Angebot und stellt eine interessante *Alternative zur Radeon HD 6870 dar – sofern ihr Straßenpreisen bald dort ankommt, wo die Konkurrenz heute schon liegt. Immerhin gibt es die Radeon HD 6870 bereits für unter 140 Euro im Handel.* Das Schlimmste, was man beiden Karten vorwerfen kann, ist, dass sie preislich der Radeon HD 6950 bzw. der GeForce GTX 560 Ti schon deutlich zu nahe kommen. Reicht das Budget aber nur für die einfacheren Modelle, dürfte dieser Punkt egal sein.



falsch liegt man mit der kleinen gtx 560 aber nicht. für 200 euro hätte man aber besser eine mit ti genommen  

das gehäuse? Inter-Tech CK-30 Black Velvet - PC-Gehäuse - computeruniverse

da sollte ein 120er in der front reichen. und auf die CPU den katana 3. der "drückt" die luft ja nach hinten richtung lüftergitter. und die grafikkarte wird dann von vorne zwangsbelüftet. du KÖNNTEST bei den lüftungsgittern vor der grafikkarte noch einen 120er "ran spaxen" der dann die warme luft der graka zur gehäuseseite raussaugt. (hat sich bei mir bewährt)

dann ist zwar der airflow im gehäuse im eimer, da die warme grakaluft aber gleich raus kommt, wirds wohl in summe besser sein.

(verzeih meine wirre schreibweise, wir haben schon spät. ich hoffe es ließt sich trotz allem nicht zu schwer  )


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Oktober 2011)

anhang:

hier: ATX Chieftec DF-02B schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de darfst du in der fotostrecke übrigens bestaunen, wieviel formschönes, durchdachtes und praktisches markengehäuse man für 40euro bekommt (der sonderpreis gilt immer)


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich hab einen Scythe Samurai ZZ, der ist dem Katana ähnlich, und merke auch beim SPielen keinen Unterschied zum Officebetrieb.



Wie laut es DIR vorkommt hat natürlich auch mit vielen anderen zu tun - es kann sogar sein, dass es schon viel leiser wird, wenn Du nur den PC umstellst. Wenn der quasi direkt zu Dir zeigt, wirkt er natürlich am lautesten


----------



## AlphaSponge (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok, gut. Dann werde ich mir wohl erstmal den Katana 3 und den 120er Frontlüfter holen. Könnt ihr mir bei den Frontlüftern spezielle empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

Mal anders gefragt: wo willst Du denn bestellen? dann könnte man halt schauen, was DER shop so hat.


übrigens: hinten ein Lüfter ist wichtiger als vorne, weil die Luft vorne auch ohne Lüfter von alleine reingesaugt wird (Druckunterschied innen/außen). Ein vorderer unterstützt das halt noch. Irgendwo aber MUSS die Luft rausgeblasen werden, und das macht man eben hinten.


----------



## AlphaSponge (31. Oktober 2011)

::: ParaComp || Alles was dazubeh

Ist zwar nicht der billigste, kenne die aber schon was länger.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

hmm, ganz schön teuer die Lüfter... der billigste, den ich vom Namen her kenn, ich der Arctic F12 für 15€ - den kriegst Du Online ab 4€... ^^

Also, ich würd einfach einen für 15-20€ nehmen und im Shop dann fragen, wieviel U/Min der hat. Vorne sollten 800 reichen, hinten 1200-1500


----------



## AlphaSponge (1. November 2011)

Ist das egal von welcher Firma? Hört man die alle nicht? Oder worin liegen da die Unterschiede?


----------



## Fraggerick (1. November 2011)

der shop ist einfach zu teuer  der arctic f12 ist in keinster weise leise, aber kostet schon viel geld (zu viel)

der shop ist zB günstiger (aber nicht billig) Silent Wings USC

die haben auch den cpu lüfter. da bestell ich immer. nehmen paypal und KK, lieferung idr "über nacht"


----------



## AlphaSponge (1. November 2011)

Kennt ihr leise und lautlose PC, PCs und Zubehör - silentmaxx - Home Hätte mir wenn über Paracomp von denen die Lüfter usw. bestellt. Da verändert sich auch nichts am Preis.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2011)

Wie meinst Du das "Da verändert sich auch nichts am Preis." ? Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen 120mm mit Preisangabe ^^  und Lüfter von dem Hersteller kenn ich ebenfalls nicht, die werden auch nicht zB im PCGames-Preisvergleich gelistet

Ich würd zB vorne den Scythe Slip Stream Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und hinten den Scythe Slip Stream Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  nehmen. Wenn Du noch zufällig was anderes brauchen kannst, was Du bei amazon bestellen kannst, hast Du auch 20€ erreicht und keine Versandkosten


----------



## AlphaSponge (3. November 2011)

Gut. Also den Hinteren Lüfter werde ich mir dann auf jeden Fall schonmal kaufen. Vorne bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. I-wie habe ich so das Gefühl, dass ich da Probleme mit dem einbauen bekommen werde. Das Gehäuse ist da nämlich super eng bei mir. Sollte ich mir da auch noch i-wie einen Staubfilter hinter/vor machen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

also, ich hab keinen Filter und mach dann halt 1x im Jahr innen sauber.


----------

